# Soil Replenishment time



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

July, August and Sept. are soil building months for my garden. I plant field peas that prevent weeds, build the soil with N2, and add tons and tons of organic matter to the soil. 

Pictured below is 1) my onion row from spring followed by 2) field peas planted after the onions were harvested and 3) the peas shredded to start the cycle all over again and 4) the second generation of peas coming on strong. I usually get in three full cycles before frost. This makes for an incredibly rich, fertile soil bed for winter veggies that usually never needs chemical fertilization or pesticide/fungus treatment.

As a bonus, we eat lots of fresh peas along the way.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking good Meadowlark.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Lark,
How often do you water your OKRA now since we have not been getting any measurable rain for the entire month of July at the lake?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> Lark,
> How often do you water your OKRA .....


SP, I have it set on an automatic sprinkler for every other day @ 45 minutes.

It has produced more than we can eat through July and should produce through August...but before then I'll probably just let it go to seed for next year because we will have pickled, grilled, fried, and otherwise consumed all we can stand. Love that Okra!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ 2X ^^^


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I like the the time lapse series of pictures Lark. Having such a short frost free season here, I'm having to go with decomposed leaf mulch/compost that has been heavy sprayed with my homemade fish emulsion. 

However you get it done, building up the organic material in your soil is the key to long term successful gardening.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I saved the seed from last years purple hull peas and planted those in the non productive tomato and pepper spots. Itâ€™s all growing nicely. Should get some production in September. 

All the waste plants, fruit and vegetable scraps go into the compost bins. So do leaves and Spanish moss. 

I urinate on my compost, itâ€™s out of view behind some cover, to add extra nitrogen into the mix. My wife seems to dislike this, but thereâ€™s nothing dangerous or wrong about it and that extra nitrogen isnâ€™t getting flushed down the drain, but rather is being put back into productive use. Iâ€™m not diseased or on any medication and by the time I use the compost, a billion organisms have worked it over. 

Lizards, worms, possums all get in the bins and do their business, but itâ€™s me sheâ€™s worried about.


----------



## garrycool (11 mo ago)

This is a great thread about Soil Replenishment. A good soil fertilizer will stimulate the growth of the plants and preserve the delicate microbiology of the soil. Fertilizers help to improve the supply of nutrients in the soil, which directly helps in plant growth. There are many fertilizer varieties, and most of them contain high amounts of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium.


----------

